# Help with a minature dovetail jig (Porter Cable)



## nrs250 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been using the Porter Cable 4112 Dovetail Jig system and I am now trying the minature template.

The only issue I have now is that when trying both half-blind and through options on the minature template I am having trouble setting the depth of the bits that came with the template.

When I use the depth guides the depth is way too deep. The result is that the shank of the bit burns and heats up. This is obviously wrong. I know that raising the bit will fix the issue but I was wondering if the depth guide method (I used it for the regular size tails and it worked great) is not to be used for the minature template.

I am sorry if this sounds stupid but I am new at dovetails.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello First Name: N/a ! Welcome to the forum. Glad that You have found us. I will ask that You add Your name, and where You are from. It will aid us to be able to help You. And You will receive more post if You will. I have not used a system similar to it, so we'll let someone else try.


----------



## 3thumbs (Mar 3, 2010)

nrs250 said:


> I have been using the Porter Cable 4112 Dovetail Jig system and I am now trying the minature template.
> 
> The only issue I have now is that when trying both half-blind and through options on the minature template I am having trouble setting the depth of the bits that came with the template.
> 
> ...


**********************************************************
The depth guides on the 42xx series jigs are on each template, particular to that template.
Dave


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums nrs. Glad to have you as a member of the community.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

nrs250 said:


> I have been using the Porter Cable 4112 Dovetail Jig system and I am now trying the minature template.
> 
> The only issue I have now is that when trying both half-blind and through options on the minature template I am having trouble setting the depth of the bits that came with the template.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but if you are still having trouble I just went through this today. As someone mentioned you need to use the depth of cut setting on each template but before you do that you need to make sure the depth setup knob is correct first.

On the big template it was pretty close which it looks like you had the same experience but on the minature it was not even close or locked in. Somewhere in the manual it mentions that all router bit depth needs to be 3/8" for all templates. I just took my 3/8" brass setup bar and adjusted the depth guide and locked the nut. You could probably do it with a ruler just as well.

Once you calibrate the setup knob, it should just be minor tweaks (half turn of knob up or down) to get your joints to fit how you like.

Hope this helps.


----------

